
Bloomberg adds adblock nag screen - the-dude
http://www.bloomberg.com/?42
======
rffn
It says on the page that I should disable my adblocker because it might
adversely affect the performance on Bloomberg.com and that I would have the
best experience with Bloomberg.com without it.

It is highly doubtful that any webpage gets better when I allow a flood of
unwanted junk to be added. Usually it gets bloated, slower, insecure and hard
to look at because of added animations. Apparently Bloomberg and I have quite
a difference in understanding what the "best experience" with a web page could
be...

~~~
coldpie
Yeah. I'd be more sympathetic to this approach if they were honest instead of
blatantly lying.

------
jasongill
Is this really newsworthy? Sites do this sort of thing all the time - and
Bloomberg.com is just barely in the Alexa global top 400 so it's probably not
even the most popular site to do so.

~~~
asdfologist
I'd bet among HN readers it ranks pretty high.

------
kecks
I don't see it?

I'm probably using the most aggressive blocking setup possible, though: I have
a bunch of filter lists, I don't ever make exceptions to them, and instead
deny all scripts and 3rd party resources, then graylist by hand (using the
matrix).

------
daturkel
Here's the note, if you didn't see it: [0]

The "continue" button starts grayed out and becomes clickable after a five
second countdown (with the number of seconds left shown next to the word
"continue").

FWIW: I clicked OP's link with uBlock Origin active and still saw the message.
I also noticed it yesterday when reading a Bloomberg story.

[0]: [http://i.imgur.com/A14cTsy.png](http://i.imgur.com/A14cTsy.png)

------
just_observing
Was I meant to be blocked? Just clicked your link with uBlock Origin and
uMatrix active and I went right to the site.

~~~
executesorder66
uBlock Origin practically always blocks adblock-blockers. And keeps up to date
with new ones almost as soon as they are released.

In my experience every other adblocker lags behind by months, or does not even
have this feature at all. I don't know why anyone would use another adblocker.

------
Overtonwindow
This is why I use Brave, all the website with none of the ads.

